# Hi from Leicester!



## vindaloo (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I've been lurking for a few weeks now & I think I should introduce myself...I've been trying to swot up so I don't have to ask so many questions!

Anyway, I'm Mark, from Leicester & I'm looking for my first Audi (waiting on replies from 2 dealers). Currently driving a Mercedes C Coupe, with a previous history of mainly Mercedes :mrgreen: and Lancia [smiley=bigcry.gif] . Don't worry, I'm no WUM either!!

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  first find yourself a nice TT then join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome, what are you after a mk1 or mk2 tt coupe or roadster?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## vindaloo (Aug 2, 2008)

Cheers peeps. I'm looking for a mk1. My preference is a coupe, but I _may_ consider a roadster. I'm about 95% coupe, 5% roadster :wink:

As for 180/225, I would opt for a 180 if it had xenons, BOSE and full leather, but my preference is a 225, only £16 more to insure, and this is purely for the symmetrical rear end rather than hp  .


----------



## vindaloo (Aug 2, 2008)

Forgot to ask, is there a gallery on here at all?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not sure if there is a gallery, but loads of pics in the "TT show and shine" section

definately worth getting the 225, as you said not that much more to insure and mpg is very similar i think.

and also, the extra toys as you said makes it nicer ;-)


----------

